# Silly Veternarian



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Today cesar went in for his yearly rabies.
obviously they asked what he was fed.

i said RAW
well she went on to explain how "raw can cause deficiencies and itsnt balanced like kibble is" and "blah blah blah"

i just stood there and said
"Look ive DONE my research ive talked to lots of people about raw people who HAVE there dogs on raw people whos dogs have been able to get off meds due to feeding a raw diet. cesar had bad allergies on his neck untill i started feeding raw he was getting stinky sore red ears needing cleaning every few days,he would have super bad gas and stomach aches every night he was obsessivly licking his legs and underside
his eyes were runny while he would eat kibble,he had a black oily residue on his skin when you would rub him
now you can see he doesnt have any of those problems becuase hes been eating raw diet."

she goes "well dogs need SOME form of calcium..."
i said "he gets bones raw chicken, and beef bones plus raw eggs"
"well he needs vitamin c"
"grass fed beef and free range organic chicken"
"oh well you ...uh..you should atleast have him on a multi vitamin for dogs.."
" i will think about that"

then of coarse at the end of the vist they asked me when i was going to be getting his yearly "boosters" i said "im not intrested"

"oh but you really should its for his own best intrest!"
i said "hes on a raw diet and is in good health hes got a good immune system i think he will be ok"
"well..."
"well if he has a problem ill deal with it as it comes up thank you"

i am going to get him his lyme vaccination as we live in a HEAVILY wooded area with LOTS of ticks.
but im gonna wait till it begins warming up a bit.
i could really care elss if they dont like waht i do with cesar they seen hes healthy and in good shape.
but oh well what can you do?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When anyone asks me about vaccines, I tell them that I follow Dr. Jean Dodd's 2011 Verified vaccine protocols.

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol

I've printed them out and I've been thinking of carrying them with me so I can just hand them out to people who have questions.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> but oh well what can you do?


Pretty much exactly what you did! Wonder if they even make multivitamins for dogs. Of course, why would they need it if dry food is so complete and balanced?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is a vet and she doesn't know that dogs make their own vitamin c?


silly vet.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i just want to know HOW kibble is better then nature? i mean seriously if a dog or wolf cant get everything it needs from meat WHERE do they get it? ive never seen wolves going out digging up carrots or broccolli! eating oranges off a tree! i emjan im sure htey would if food was scarece but c'mon! thats basically saying ALL wild canines have deficiencies and will eventually DIE from them
so stupid!!!

just like ahas anyone seen those purina dog food commercials where they say "now even more nutrition!" uh shouldnt they have been adding as much "nutrtion" as possable in the FIRST place to be "balanced"???


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

because humans are so stupid we can't figure out how to feed our own dogs. not to mention we normally wouldn't feed them diseased or euthanized animals or bowls full of corn. Lord, that ticks me off.

I just read this website where a vet was saying people are too stupid to feed their own dogs. That she always confronts them with "Are you a nutritionist?" And watches them gape like guppies in response. That's a paraphrase but it's pretty close.

AND it's true. It's exactly how I reacted when a vet asked me that - not when I was feeding raw, but when he kept trying to force me to feed Science Diet.

i think that's the feeling most vets have about raw feeders - we are stupid. Not to mention the fact they lose their profits on dentals, teeth cleaning products, and prescription dog food.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I am so glad you stood up for yourself and your pupper. What a super mom you are. Doesn't it feel good to say I am not an idiot I knwo what I am doing and my dog is doing fantastic? So proud of you - I think you need to be cloned. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And what else always seems to escape a lot of vets is the fact that most kibbles that are sold as the best of the best advertise by saying, "We have meat as our first ingredient. Or we offer the most meat in our dog food." So if this is so highly sought after why wouldn't it be best to* just feed meat*. Makes a whole lotta sense to me....
Congrats on standing your ground. Clearly your dog is in great health so I'm not sure how anyone can argue with that!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no no no...we don't offer meat...we offer carcasses that we got from our own rendering plant...because the other stuff goes to the grocery store or is ground in to ammonia washed hamburger, mechanically separated chicken and turkey for the fast food restaurants.

dog food is not meat. it is the by products of meat.

i'm glad you stood up to your vet...

i wish we all could.

my greatest desire in this life before i die is to stop buying into advertising. and marketing...and stop letting madison avenue prey on my vulnerabilities...

one of my greatest vulnerabilities is my dogs......and vets have me doubting and questioning myself..


frankly, i'm exhausted.

i went food shopping today. i have a headache from reading labels....and i read every single one. i want to know that my grapefruits came from florida...

i want my beef to not be cafo.

i want my spinach to not have cows defecating in the water that goes up their root systems.

i just want to buy food.

and, btw? i recently found out that farmers' markets are being invaded by big ag, setting up their booths.

i'm too old to march on washington again. please. younger generations. i implore you to take up the fight of domestic eating.

food is killing us and our dogs.....worse than war.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank g'd for these forums......we can band together and learn. and not be part of the stupid crowd.

we can be empowered.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> thank g'd for these forums......we can band together and learn. and not be part of the stupid crowd.
> 
> we can be empowered.


Amen to that sista....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> i just want to know HOW kibble is better then nature? i mean seriously if a dog or wolf cant get everything it needs from meat WHERE do they get it? ive never seen wolves going out digging up carrots or broccolli! eating oranges off a tree! i emjan im sure htey would if food was scarece but c'mon! thats basically saying ALL wild canines have deficiencies and will eventually DIE from them
> so stupid!!!
> 
> just like ahas anyone seen those purina dog food commercials where they say "now even more nutrition!" uh shouldnt they have been adding as much "nutrtion" as possable in the FIRST place to be "balanced"???


if you actually get a 'real' answer, you'll make enough money to retire...because that's snake oil even i could sell and i'll cut you in.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Go You!!! 

I can't wait to tell my vet all about their diet


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Gosh, I feel lucky that I have my vet. He has never said a bad thing to me about me feeding raw or not wanting to vaccinate. All he did was tell my mom when she asked that feeding bones makes him nervous. 

And then I also have my holistic vet, who told me that feeding raw is the gold standard, and that I am doing everything right.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sprocket, I just noticed your sig picture!! 
That made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Khan said:


> Sprocket, I just noticed your sig picture!!
> That made me laugh out loud!!


hehe Thats why I have it up! It made me laugh, and I couldn't stop looking at the expression the cat has. I am trying to embracing becoming a croc


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> hehe Thats why I have it up! It made me laugh, and I couldn't stop looking at the expression the cat has. I am trying to embracing becoming a croc


Well then we need your photo with that face next to the kitty so we can see who makes a better crocodile.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well then we need your photo with that face next to the kitty so we can see who makes a better crocodile.


hHAHAHAHA! Not in this lifetime!


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> Today cesar went in for his yearly rabies.
> obviously they asked what he was fed.
> 
> i said RAW
> ...


 Nominated for "post of the month" !


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Good on you! sometimes I really think vets are f***wits. Actually mine all seem very nice, an all female practice, but next month my boy will be having a yearly check up and I am going to make it clear that I feed raw, am not interested in kibble and will list all the foods I feed him over a month and then let them tell me it's not balanced!!
It will go something like this:

Beef meat and bones
Lamb meat and bones
Venison meat and bones
Chicken meat and bones
Pork meat and bones
Liver
Kidney
Beef heart
Lamb heart
Pork heart
Green tripe (they probably won't even know what it is)
Whole sardines
Eggs


Now try and tell me why kibble is better than that!

Actually if they are agreeable and don't tell me off I shall feel a bit guilty and I am going to report here all my findings and their reactions.
So far my vet has been open minded and not at all pushy re only getting minimum vaccines and she owns the practice.

I hope you feel empowered and the rest of us should not cower or feel bad about our food choices, we know we are doing the right thing for our companion animals.
(Stanley is snoring contentedly in the corner after his dinner of chicken frame and green tripe)


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

lol yes my vet told me "well keep feeding him it's working for him" LOL she was trying so hard to find something not working well for my beagle. 

I would avoid yearly vaccs. I give my dog rabies every 3 years. I take him in the woods as well. The lyme vaccine is scary to me. Critter Advocacy

Lyme Disease And Lyme Vaccine Disease | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Smoke and Mirrors | The Leptospirosis Vaccine for Dogs


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

chowder said:


> When anyone asks me about vaccines, I tell them that I follow Dr. Jean Dodd's 2011 Verified vaccine protocols.
> 
> Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol
> 
> I've printed them out and I've been thinking of carrying them with me so I can just hand them out to people who have questions.


Thanks for the link . . . I just printed a few copies. 

It amazes me that the vet techs and front office staff seem absolutely clueless when I insist on separating the timing of the rabies vaccine from any other type of vaccine. When I ask for two separate appointments (3-4 weeks apart), they always respond: "Oh there's no need for that. We can just take care of giving all the vaccines your dog needs in one appointment. It'll be easier for you that way". I simply tell them that a rabies vaccine is so stressful to the system that I believe it's best given alone. They don't argue . . . they just don't get it.


----------

